# Rocky



## boradorpuppy5

This is my new puppy Rocky. He's 3 months old and weighs 11lbs 8oz.


----------



## DavidHernandez

wow!!! lovely and cute. thanks for the picture.


----------



## tamoor.tt

Such a lovely dog.


----------

